# Instagram?



## Crotalid (Jan 3, 2013)

Does anyone else on here use it? 

I know i follow a few people on here. Mines navn89


----------



## ubermensch (Jan 4, 2013)

ichbinfred
Only follow if you want repetitive pictures of shoes, nails and my two snakes


----------



## thesilverbeast (Jan 4, 2013)

shaun_annasalen

Mostlly pictures of animals and nature. You'll see some sea turtles I recently posted from a trip up north.


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jan 4, 2013)

_No longer valid as per below_

Be warned, in majority of photo's I pout a lot!


----------



## Snowballlz (Apr 19, 2013)

Just random bits when I remember I have it haha

Snowballz


----------



## greggles91 (Apr 19, 2013)

greggles91 

Mostly reptile pics so feel free to add me.


----------



## Flexxx (Apr 19, 2013)

tops_al 
i put up my snakes along with cars and bikes I work on. dont worrie no selfies haha

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jacorin (Apr 19, 2013)

never heard of it :|


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Apr 19, 2013)

I can't edit my post above for some reason, probably because it's a few months old, but I no longer have Instagram and no one has to see my lots of pouty photos and girly stuff anymore


----------



## cathy1986 (Apr 19, 2013)

emmalene_bunny said:


> I can't edit my post above for some reason, probably because it's a few months old, but I no longer have Instagram and no one has to see my lots of pouty photos and girly stuff anymore


i liked your photos


----------



## Snowballlz (Apr 19, 2013)

jacorin said:


> never heard of it :|



Its just another social media thingy but instead of sharing your entire life like on face book its just pics with a bit of text


----------



## jacorin (Apr 19, 2013)

ah ok thx snow


----------



## Ellannn (Apr 23, 2013)

I use Instagram, my user is ellannnn
Im yet to upload photos of my babies on here but there is lots of photos on there of them lol.


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jul 27, 2013)

Back on Instagram after 6 months deleting my old account 
Follow me - emmalene_bunny


----------



## SnakeRanch (Jul 27, 2013)

Snake Ranch is on instagram.

Our handle is 'snakeranch'


----------



## Lawra (Jul 27, 2013)

Mine is lala_lawra_land


----------



## dabigjhemzehh (Jul 27, 2013)

dabigjhemzehh


----------



## miss_mosher (Jul 27, 2013)

I have it, (same username as here). I wouldn't bother following me though, I have my profile pic and that's it. And I only follow business pages for discounts and updates and such


----------



## Varanoidea (Jul 27, 2013)

jesslyons96


----------



## OldestMagician (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm oldestmagician. Just followed a few people here, I should probably add a few more than 4 photos


----------



## lizardwhisperer (Jul 28, 2013)

Like facebook , twitter , not worth your time and a total waste of time and just another way for crooks to hold of your identity..


----------



## Lawra (Jul 28, 2013)

That's a bit harsh lizardwhisperer. Instagram is not like that at all.


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jul 28, 2013)

lizardwhisperer said:


> Like facebook , twitter , not worth your time and a total waste of time and just another way for crooks to hold of your identity..



I would normally agree with you in a sense, I stopped using facebook for 13 months and Instagram for 6, honestly it connects people, that's one of the things I forgot while I was gone, I'm glad to be back, there are certain ways of keeping your identity protected, but I would think that there are also a lot better ways for people to take personal identity information.


----------



## Lawra (Jul 28, 2013)

Crotalid said:


> Does anyone else on here use it?
> 
> I know i follow a few people on here. Mines navn89



I can't find you?


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jul 28, 2013)

Lawra said:


> I can't find you?



He's changed his screen name 
lachesis89


----------



## Lawra (Jul 28, 2013)

emmalene_bunny said:


> He's changed his screen name
> lachesis89



Ta


----------



## spida_0000 (Jul 29, 2013)

I think mine's spida_0000 

Sent from my GT-N7000


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Jul 29, 2013)

mine is 


thatcreepybloke


----------



## Crotalid (Jul 29, 2013)

emmalene_bunny said:


> He's changed his screen name
> lachesis89



Haha, thanks  I forgot to say I changed it!


----------



## Becca-Marie (Jul 29, 2013)

Fullmoonandfeverish. I've added most of you guys mostly pics of my daughter atm but more herps to come 

Sent from my HUAWEI U8666E-51 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## reptilezac (Feb 28, 2014)

*Instagram!!*

i though i would make thread about instagram as i have made a account for just wildlife and was wondering if you have it and post wildlife stuff like it 
@zacswildlife if you would like to check it out and follow !!


----------



## NickGeee (Feb 28, 2014)

I have one called nickgeeze, random invert and gecko pics.


----------



## BDkeeper (Feb 28, 2014)

Mines NICKMACCA101 if anyone wants to follow I'll follow back aha


----------



## colubridking (Feb 28, 2014)

yongdogs - i'll follow anyone with an interesting feed


----------



## Lawra (Mar 2, 2014)

There's an instagram thread already...

lala_lawra_land is mine... full of snake pics and drunken selfies lol


----------



## tahnia666 (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm tahnia666


----------



## ReptileWatch (Mar 4, 2014)

Mines [MENTION=39326]ReptileWatch[/MENTION] if anyone wants to come check it out. Its all reptile photos 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Varanoidea (Mar 4, 2014)

jesslyons96. An assortment of random pics and my herps.


----------



## TheReptileCove (Mar 4, 2014)

Mines The_Reptile_Cove check it out


----------



## Djbowker (Mar 5, 2014)

Djbowker is mine


----------



## spida_0000 (Mar 27, 2014)

I added my instagram name here ages ago but only worked out how to use it properly tonight.. plan on adding heaps of photos tomorrow!!! spida_0000

I haven't worked out how to add anyone yet

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tigerlily (Mar 28, 2014)

I've seen your IG account, I remember the name! Lots of beautiful snakes I liked... 

I'm pegasusbones - post my whippet, cat, CTS, naturey things and art when I'm feeling creative.


----------



## Maddo (May 23, 2014)

Mine is 
crazy_critterz
go check it out


----------



## reptilezac (Jun 6, 2014)

*Instagram ?*

hey everyone that has instagram that post reptiles and animal related things follow me i will follow back ?
@drop_of_vemon


----------



## Jacknife (Jun 6, 2014)

scales_n_fails


----------



## zeke (Jun 7, 2014)

mine is zeken89 its mostly my reps and random pics of stuff


----------



## Joemal (Jun 7, 2014)

Mine is sallwood got a few pics on there .Have to add more of the recent stuff


----------



## BrownHash (Jun 7, 2014)

brown_hash on instagram. I've only got a few photos up though. If I pull my finger out I'll add a few more.


----------



## reptilezac (Jun 8, 2014)

follow me DROP_OF_VENOM ill follow back if i like your account


----------



## darren.diep117 (Jun 9, 2014)

Darrentherpetileguy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reptilezac (Oct 12, 2014)

*Instagram*

Hey guys and girls wondering if anyone uses Had Instagram ? 

@life_of_zac


----------



## Ellannn (Oct 13, 2014)

Ellannnn is my account


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheJungleBook (Nov 11, 2014)

Alltheareas!


----------



## jello158 (Nov 11, 2014)

kirrily_r 

Just photos of my snake, dogs and myself


----------



## krusty (Nov 14, 2014)

@krustallica mostly all metal music stuff.


----------



## Owzi (Nov 15, 2014)

If your a fan of Green Tree Pythons, follow me-
supreme_green_tree_pythons


----------

